# Question about Legolas...



## Lockhart (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out what Class he is...

Aragorn/Strider = Human, Ranger
Gimli = Dwarf, Barbarian
Legolas = Elf, <???>

Does anyone know?


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't honestly think how Legolas falls into a 'gaming' category since Tolkien wasn't thinking of the gaming community when he first scripted the characters.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 16, 2002)

Well I'm not asking what 'gaming' class he is. The classes that we know of for games such as D&D had to start somewhere. The simple fact that everyone in that book was a class. I.E. Gimli=Barbarian, Aragorn=Ranger...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 16, 2002)

How about Elf, nut and berry gatherer? I don't think Gimli is a Barbarian? He's more of a miner than anything else.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 16, 2002)

they never said he was a barbarian....its obvious that he is a barbarian. He has heavy armor with a battle axe...what other class uses those things but a barbarian.


----------



## Mormegil (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldn't say that Gimli was a barbarian.

Why do you need to classify the characters. I would say that Aragorn is the only one to fit a classification, unless you are going to classify Gandalf as a 'Wizard'.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 16, 2002)

Gandalf was a wizard. They even said that in the book. And I'm classifying them for my own personal use. I figured since there was a forum about it, then somone must know somthing...I didn't come here to argue about all of your rude remarks...it was a simple question. 

If you don't know, then don't reply..if you do know then give me an answer. I know he is a class, everyone is a class. When we speak of Mythological medievil era, you are a 'type' of fighter. Gandalf being a wizard, aragorn being a ranger and gimli being a barbarian.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 16, 2002)

ELF (Legolas) = HOTTIE! Lol! Sorry i couldn't resist.
Nah, i reckon Elf - Fine Bowman


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 16, 2002)

No-one is being rude towards you Lockhart, so calm yourself.

Gimli is of the line of Durin the Deathless which can be seen in Appendix A of The Return of the King, Durins Folk. Dwarves, although sturdy warriors are not to be confused with Barbarians. They are a proud race, created by Aule The Smith and can, if anything, be considered Caraftsmen first, warriors second. A Dwarf's first love is in the creation of beauty from the minerals, metals, and hewn rock provided by delving deep underground. 
Although the Elves might have ridiculed them or thought them unlovely, they were still a lordly race, gifted in creativity and ever doomed to fight against foes due to their accumulated wealth, stubborness and deep dislike of Orcs. 

It is difficult to class Races, whether you like it or not, in the way many D&D games and more recent versions such as Baldurs Gate, Warcraft or Morrowind might do. Yes, one might consider Aragorn a Ranger, but in truth he and his people were decendents of the Highest race of Men to have graced Middle-Earth. The term Ranger describes a role more than a classification, for The Dunedain were Rangers by trade, but Lords of Men by right. 

As for Wizards; Gandalf, Saruman and Radagast were Maia in origin and like Melian able to weave magics only after the fashion of all the Ainur. To describe them simply as Wizards is actually a rather uncouth term for those who played a part in the creation of Middle-Earth in the very beginning. 

I am not sure if this helps, probably not, but if you are seeking to classify these particular Races or characters, then I suggest you read The Peoples of Middle-Earth and make your mind up.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 16, 2002)

Well said, and thank you very much...I really appreciate you clearing that up for me. 

That makes alot of sence.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 17, 2002)

I hope that wasn't sarcasm, I'd hate to see him write all that over again. 
Welcome to the forums, Lockhart.
I'd rather you wouldn't categorize character's from Tolkien's epic tales as DnD-type characters, it really does minimize the incredible history they have behind them, and it undermines their overall racial integrity. Dwarves as Barbarians, really.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, I understand that now. I figured everyone was a class. After his post I saw it alot clearer, and no it wasn't sarcasm...I meant what I said. 

I didn't mean to be rude to you guys...but it was irritating when Gamil Zirak said "How about Elf, nut and berry gatherer" I felt that he was mocking me. Well, thanks guys for your feedback.

The reason I wanted to know is because I'm into a game called "Neverwinter Nights" AD&D game, and I wanted to create a character that is similar to him...but I didn't know what class he was. That's my reason...but I understand that it degrades the characters in the books to label them in a class...alright I'm done


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 17, 2002)

Its extremly hard to class legolas 
Magical (although they do understand the term)
Archers
?


----------



## BelDain (Jul 17, 2002)

I would say Gimli was a Dwarf Warrior.
Legolas would be an Elf Prince.


----------



## Istar (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree that it's degrading, but it's still nice to be able to make an adventuring party based on the Fellowship.

I don't know how many D&D Prestige classes are in Neverwinter Nights (if any), but I think Legolas would be one of the archer classes, such as Order of the Bow Initiate (from _Sword and Fist_, if you play D&D normally) or less likely, Arcane Archer.


----------



## Lockhart (Jul 18, 2002)

I've played D&D since Pen & Paper days. Baldurs gate kicked ass, but this new one, Neverwinter Nights is pretty damn good.


----------

